# Possible closure of Polis Hospital ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Polis Hospital 25th July @ 09.00

Well I hope you are all planning to attend this vital meeting/protest. Don't think that it won't matter if you don't turn up because it will. Remind your friends and especially your Cypriot friends. I suspect the more Cypriot protesters who attend, the more the Minister will take notice. After all, they have the vote and we expats don't.

In the four years we have been in Cyprus there have been many decisions overturned because of public opinion, whether unions are involved or not. Whether it is because of a lack of moral fibre on the government's part is debatable. Every single person who attends will add weight to our argument that the hospital is vital to all those of us who live here.

If everybody who is planning to attend can persuade/bully/nag two or three others to come along, then the demonstration will really take off. Of course it's going to be hot on Monday, but it will be a jolly sight hotter driving to Paphos every eight weeks to collect repeat prescriptions. And it will be even hotter if you have to drive like a lunatic to Paphos to attend A & E.

It does not matter, in my opinion, whether the meeting is held in Cypriot Greek or not. There are always people who can explain or translate to those of us who struggle to understand Greek. The Minister is bound to be an educated man, and will undoubtedly be able to speak and understand English. Perhaps someone will even ask him whether he uses public hospitals or private hospitals. I suspect I know the answer as he probably gets private healthcare alongside his substantial remuneration.

I hope to see you all there , with your friends and neighbours, on Monday. You never know, if you are lucky, you might end up in one of my photographs ... your protest immortalised on social media. And don't even think of making the excuse that you are at work. Take an hour off, or face taking the day off to use Paphos Hospital.

Till Monday ...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

STOP PRESS: the minister is now expected to be at Polis Hospital at 08.45 and not 09.00


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I am told that a translator will be present and the Deputy Mayor of Polis has asked people to arrive by 08.30 if possible.


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

What was the outcome?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Doctors to be hired at Paphos and Polis hospitals - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------

